

MIT Model Predicts Who Will Run Red Lights - ila
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/12/mathematical-model-predicts-which-drivers-will-run-red-lights/

======
mc32
>>“Even though your light might be green, it may recommend you not go because
there are people behaving badly that you may not be aware of,” said Jonathan
How, an aeronautics and astronautics professor who co-created the algorithm."

There is the possibility that this could result in more red-light running
instances, if runners begin to presume there is this collision warning system.
Whereas before they were "taking chances", now it'd become less "chancy".

------
Dylan16807
I wish it would explain how the accuracy numbers work. I could say 'no' to
every car and get pretty good naive accuracy, so that's clearly not the method
they're using to give the old models scores of only 15-20%.

